# Cheapest Insurance for 19yo?



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi all. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend any cheap insurance companies. Been looking at cars roughly with 200hp. I don't have any no years claims ATM and had my licence under a year but this will change in January. Any suggestions of cheap companies?


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck. You'll be looking at about £2k


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Best quote I've found is 1600 which considering I pay 1900 on a 1.2 isn't too bad so I guess I should just accept it hah


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

2 - 3 K EASY

Shop around online


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Who is that with?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Elephant


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Make sure you don't need to claim! Elephant, admiral and bell are crap.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

It's a different thing entirely but a guy at my work was getting quotes of 3/4k for insuring his son whilst on a provisional license and ended up getting 1yrs (3x3month) insurance premiums for him for £600/700 through Marmalade Insurance.

They also offer new driver insurance... might be worth a try?


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

as long as you list everything can't see it being that bad. But I don't think I want to crash hahs


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

lobotomy said:


> It's a different thing entirely but a guy at my work was getting quotes of 3/4k for insuring his son whilst on a provisional license and ended up getting 1yrs (3x3month) insurance premiums for him for £600/700 through Marmalade Insurance.
> 
> They also offer new driver insurance... might be worth a try?


They fit a box, that's why it's that price. There's no chance I'm having a box fitted tbh just not worth it unfortunately.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

smegal said:


> Make sure you don't need to claim! Elephant, admiral and bell are crap.


Admiral were excellent when we needed to claim last year, and also were when my sister had an accident.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

JacobDuBois said:


> They fit a box, that's why it's that price. There's no chance I'm having a box fitted tbh just not worth it unfortunately.


I'm the same I couldn't live driving round with one of them.box's I'm 22 and pay 700 quid on a 1.9 cdti vectra couple of months ago I had a 62 plate Ibiza that was 2k to insurw and that was a 1.2tsi so bigger and more powerful car was cheaper to insure for me ! My friend has one of those box's and its only 150 quid cheaper than what mine was for same engined Ibiza


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Moggytom said:


> I'm the same I couldn't live driving round with one of them.box's I'm 22 and pay 700 quid on a 1.9 cdti vectra couple of months ago I had a 62 plate Ibiza that was 2k to insurw and that was a 1.2tsi so bigger and more powerful car was cheaper to insure for me ! My friend has one of those box's and its only 150 quid cheaper than what mine was for same engined Ibiza


Insurance is such a joke the way they go about it and work it out. Fair enough I'm buying a nicer car so the insirance should be relative but I wish I passed my test earlier


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

For a parent, those boxes are worth every penny!


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Yeah exactly. But kids who's parents pay for everything really do my nut in!


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

JacobDuBois said:


> Yeah exactly. But kids who's parents pay for everything really do my nut in!


I hate that to I've always paid for my insurance from having a Morris minor at 17 that was 600 to insure and then a seat Ibiza 1.9 tdi at 19 that was 2500 to insure ! Now it's starting to get low at 700 which I class as cheap ! Haha


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

ardandy said:


> For a parent, those boxes are worth every penny!


What about the 2 young people that were killed last year cause he was racing home to get back before he was ment to or his insurance would be invalid. So because of that box he drove like a **** to get home in time and killed himself and his mate . His parents Wornt be thinking the same


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Without meaning to sound 'old'.....have you thought of getting a car with less than 200hp; even if it's just for another year, to bring down the insurance to something more respectable for you next year.

PS. thanks for not being a numpty and driving around WITHOUT insurance. I'll give you that. :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Kriminal said:


> Without meaning to sound 'old'.....have you thought of getting a car with less than 200hp; even if it's just for another year, to bring down the insurance to something more respectable for you next year.
> 
> PS. thanks for not being a numpty and driving around WITHOUT insurance. I'll give you that. :thumb:


Haha I wouldn't dream of driving without insurance tbh. Yeah just can't find much I like that has less than that haha


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I paid £1200 with 3 points at 20 for my 335.

Give Paul @ Need To Insure a call, I now pay £550 :thumb:


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

DMH-01 said:


> I paid £1200 with 3 points at 20 for my 335.
> 
> Give Paul @ Need To Insure a call, I now pay £550 :thumb:


Will definately look into this cheers


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

I drove a 1.4 Clio from 17-23 and when I upgraded to my 182 it felt great that I had waited to save up my ncb and gain experience plus my insurance for my modified 182 was around £500.

Paying thousands to insurance a powerful car at a fairly young age is just a waste of money in my opinion however if you can find insurance for a decent price then go for it 

Save up those ncb and upgrade to something nice in a few years time .


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

jack-c said:


> I drove a 1.4 Clio from 17-23 and when I upgraded to my 182 it felt great that I had waited to save up my ncb and gain experience plus my insurance for my modified 182 was around £500.
> 
> Paying thousands to insurance a powerful car at a fairly young age is just a waste of money in my opinion however if you can find insurance for a decent price then go for it
> 
> Save up those ncb and upgrade to something nice in a few years time .


Well you know what it's like when you're young fortunately I have a good job and I just want to get it out my system
Before I decide I want to settle down hah


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

JacobDuBois said:


> Well you know what it's like when you're young fortunately I have a good job and I just want to get it out my system
> Before I decide I want to settle down hah


I know exactly what you mean and if you've got the money then go for it and enjoy it.

Settling down is defiantly the way forward tho. I've never really done the whole nice car thing and I've just stuck to cheap run abouts but me and my girlfriend have got a very healthy house deposit which for me is more important.

I'm 24 so only a few years in front of you but if I was to offer you any advice it would be enjoy your cars and your money because that's what you work hard for but make a deposit for a house your priority.

Hopefully I'm coming across in a positive way because I'm not trying to patronize you in anyway just putting you in the mindset of someone a few years older than yourself .


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

jack-c said:


> I know exactly what you mean and if you've got the money then go for it and enjoy it.
> 
> Settling down is defiantly the way forward tho. I've never really done the whole nice car thing and I've just stuck to cheap run abouts but me and my girlfriend have got a very healthy house deposit which for me is more important.
> 
> ...


No definately I appreciate the insight. But like you said you earn the money so you have the right to spend it as you like after the car I'll start saving for a house and get some equity in that. Definately the smart choice.


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan mate.

Good luck with your hunt for insurance and enjoy your new car, whatever you decide to get


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm 18 with a years no claims and pay 970 fully comp on a 1.9 fabia vrs with admiral!


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

CaptainKirk95 said:


> I'm 18 with a years no claims and pay 970 fully comp on a 1.9 fabia vrs with admiral!


That's bloody good to be fair. Must just be one of those cars.. I've seen a couple that are low insurance but on the car I want the insurance is still 1600ish


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

Adding older sensible drivers like your parents can bring it down too, just make sure you are down as the named driver on the policy or you can get in trouble


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

Jenny19 said:


> Adding older sensible drivers like your parents can bring it down too, just make sure you are down as the named driver on the policy or you can get in trouble


Even adding them didn't make a difference unlike on my first insurance where it cut it in half. Was on the phone to a company for hours earlier questioning how to get the cheapest insurance.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Depends on locations a lot, I'm in one of the highest risk area so any insurance is just high in general. When looking at policies, look at putting your parents on if they haven't got any points as it could help lowering your premium. Mine did for close to £800.

Edit: beaten to it. 

Co-OP allows you to drive any other vehicle (even for under 25s)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

JacobDuBois said:


> Hi all. I'm wondering if anyone can recommend any cheap insurance companies. Been looking at cars roughly with 200hp. I don't have any no years claims ATM and had my licence under a year but this will change in January. Any suggestions of cheap companies?


Hi,

Feel free to give us a try, if you wanted to PM me your details I would be happy to arrange for our quotes team to give you a call.

Kind regards,

Dan
Adrian Flux Insurance


----------



## JacobDuBois (Sep 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Hi,
> 
> Feel free to give us a try, if you wanted to PM me your details I would be happy to arrange for our quotes team to give you a call.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

Funny you should comment. I received a quote from you guys for £5000 which shocked me, when receiving quoted of £1600 from companies like elephant. I was recommended Adrian Flux by a friend, but the girl on the phone was adamant I wouldn't find cheaper than yours as apparently as a 200hp audi this would be the same for most companies

Jacob


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

JacobDuBois said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Funny you should comment. I received a quote from you guys for £5000 which shocked me, when receiving quoted of £1600 from companies like elephant. I was recommended Adrian Flux by a friend, but the girl on the phone was adamant I wouldn't find cheaper than yours as apparently as a 200hp audi this would be the same for most companies
> 
> Jacob


Hi Jacob,

Would you mind sending me a PM with your details? I'd be interested in looking into why we were so far out.

Kind regards,
Dan.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

The fabia will be cheap cause of its group the Ibiza 1.9tdi I had was only group 4 and was a grand a bit cheaper than most of my mates in there corsas etc


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

I paid 3k for my first years of insurance on my classic mini, at the time any 1.2 Clio, ka or fiesta was upwards of 3.5k this was three years ago so hopefully for you it will have dropped. Good luck :thumb:


----------

